# Motley's Rise of the Dutch Republic



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone read _The Rise of the Dutch Republic_ (1855, recently reprinted in June 2005) by John Lothrop Motley?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2006)

_The Rise of the Dutch Republic_ by John Lothrop Motley


----------



## Scott (Jul 10, 2006)

I have not read it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2006)

It's worth reading from what I can tell. The account of the assassination of William I on this date (July 10, 1584) is one of many fascinating insights into an important and too-much neglected history of the Dutch Protestant struggle for independence.


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Andrew, appears to be worthy of some time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> Thanks for the heads up Andrew, appears to be worthy of some time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

Also available online here.


----------

